# New breed of wacky worms



## riverrat66 (Jan 10, 2005)

Has anyone else seen the new wacky worm in the bps cataolg from
the Kicker Fish Bait Co. I just got mine in the mail and.....DANG.
Page 304 in the master 2005 catalog.
And check out all the lure companies coming out with baits 
that look like senkos.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

they are in the feb. in-fisherman mag.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Iv been using them now for about 3 years and just like any other bait they have there place. I love them but not for all situations. They are killer in heavy grass and on top of the thick stuff. I like to drag the top of grass and let them drop in the holes. They are prety good on the carolina rig as well. They are a great lure but like any other lure you half to find were they work best for you and your style of fishing.


----------

